# Been deer hunting.



## alleyyooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Fire arm deer season opened Nov 15 here in SE Mighigan. I am not a brown and it is down guy, that is for the kids and the city slickers and those who have to work and hunt a little bit.

Being retired I can and do hunt from a half hour before sun rise and a half hour after sun set.
I have let several little bucks walk so far this year. I know there is a couple big fellows out there as I have personally seen one and have a couple on the game cam.

I live in SE Michigan which untill recently was a shot gun, pistol or muzzle loader only zone. I tried a friends 12 ga slug gun with a hastings rifled barrel and that thing was a beast. I felt like I had been ran over by a pick up after just one shot and decided I would use a muzzle loader I owned.

But after several years I decided to get a New savage 20 ga 220 bolt action slug gun.
Went shopping and found them lacking in quality that first year of production.

I let a young fellow at a gun shot talk me into a Remington 870 Slugger.
I have had it for about 7 years now.
I have put 6 deer in the freezer with that shot gun and have came to like it a lot.





I have till December 22nd to find the one I want, but can only use My 870 till the end of November.


 Al


----------



## cuinrearview (Nov 19, 2019)

Love my 870


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 19, 2019)

I like mine and once I get a decent spring in the trigger to lighten the pull of neededing a 4x4 pick up to break the sear I may come to love it. 
OH and get the barrel pinned too.

 Al


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Nov 19, 2019)

I let a “cow horn” walk the other day. Long times, but only 2 points. The rut is just now getting into full swing here in Va. I’m going tomorrow evening. Can’t get up early anymore.


----------



## SuperDuty04 (Nov 19, 2019)

Opening day was Saturday here and my youngest son and I hunted all weekend. He's killed doe but never a buck, but yet he still lets the little ones walk. He's after one large enough to be proud to hang on his wall. He hunts with a 20ga Mossberg 500. I use a Rem 870 12ga mag. With 3" slugs, it's is definitely a heavy hitter on BOTH ends. I've used that same 870 for probably 20-25 years now. It was a gift from my father. Next year, I think we both may switch to rifles. Actually, I'm considering hunting with a 270 this weekend after missing a looong shot on a 16 pointer Saturday.
I squeezed in an hour long hunt tonight when I got home from work. It was raining but I didn't care, it was still a nice hunt. I stayed right to the minute of legal shooting hours which was 5:59. Was too dark to see a dang thing unless I looked through the scope.
Good luck!


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Nov 19, 2019)

I spent about 4 hours today cleaning bores on some of my rifles. I am seeing a lot of copper deposits in the bores. In years past, I didn’t notice this problem. I think it’s just the quality of the bullets nowadays.


----------



## esshup (Dec 1, 2019)

Big Red Oaks 4 me said:


> I spent about 4 hours today cleaning bores on some of my rifles. I am seeing a lot of copper deposits in the bores. In years past, I didn’t notice this problem. I think it’s just the quality of the bullets nowadays.




In years past they didn't have solvents that would remove copper like they do today, The copper was there, you just didn't see it. I recently cleaned a 30-06 that was cleaned and put away in 1978 and not shot since then. You'd be amazed at how much copper came out of it!!!


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Dec 1, 2019)

esshup said:


> In years past they didn't have solvents that would remove copper like they do today, The copper was there, you just didn't see it. I recently cleaned a 30-06 that was cleaned and put away in 1978 and not shot since then. You'd be amazed at how much copper came out of it!!!


Yes. Solvents today are amazing, but the 300 WSM I have is not normal. I’m thinking it was an “imperfect” made gun by Savage. It’s a model 11 with a Boyd’s laminated thumb hole stock. When I got the gun a few years back, it had only been shot twice. The bore at the muzzle looks like it’s lined with gold, and the barrel gets hot from one shot. Never seen one like it, but I have enough other rifles to hunt with with no accuracy issues. This one has just got me frustrated.


----------



## esshup (Dec 2, 2019)

Big Red Oaks 4 me said:


> Yes. Solvents today are amazing, but the 300 WSM I have is not normal. I’m thinking it was an “imperfect” made gun by Savage. It’s a model 11 with a Boyd’s laminated thumb hole stock. When I got the gun a few years back, it had only been shot twice. The bore at the muzzle looks like it’s lined with gold, and the barrel gets hot from one shot. Never seen one like it, but I have enough other rifles to hunt with with no accuracy issues. This one has just got me frustrated.




Look into what it takes to hand lap the barrel. (making a lead slug, putting lapping compound on it, etc.) Take your time and I'll bet the barrel will be completely different when you are done.

Nephews Mossberg .270 was so rough we had to pound the patch down the bore after the first shot. After 10 shots of shoot/clean spotless, shoot again, and then 10 groups of shoot 3 shots as fast as you can work the bolt and then clean spotless, it now will allow you to patch it without effort and it will come clean with a few patches. We used over 500 patches during the break-in process. Unfortunately that process took about 5 hours from start to finish, I am fortunate that I can shoot right behind the house, so we didn't have to go to a range.


----------



## alleyyooper (Dec 3, 2019)

I have a range behind my house also, but can only get about 50 yards right now.

I have always cleaned my guns after fireing them, used the same Hoppe's #9 my daddy did and use the same method he taught me.
Always used the white paper in the action to look down the bore to make sure it was clean till I got into muzzle loading .I then bought abore light to check the bore of the Muxxle loader. Hey I liked that light for seeing the bore bought a bend a light for the centerfires.











Also works great, to bad they don't make thos remote cameras that small for the public.


I always thought Hoppe's removed copper deposits as far back as they made the stuff 100 years a go.

https://www.hoppes.com/videos


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Dec 3, 2019)

I should say I love the smell of hoppe's #9 brings back memorys of my dad every time I open a bottle of it.

My wife hates the smell and is always bitching when I use it. Says the smell travels up stairs into the kitchen even.
Funny while she is complaining I can never smell it.

Now if I had a seprate heated shed you would not have to smell the stuff. say a 12'x12' where I could open a window and shoot from. a small wood burner to keep it toasty in the winter too.
Maybe some day.

 Al


----------



## blades (Dec 3, 2019)

best copper remover if still available is Sweets, followed by #9, but #9 isn't what used to be thanks to the EPA and OSHA. It was reformulated several years ago. Rough bore - the old standby is light oil ( wd40 or sewing machine or similar) and Tooth paste. Flitz is popular also and a tight patch. pouring a lead lap and some type of compound is a bit touchy as it may work faster than you think. Done incorrectly can ruin a crown right quick.


----------

